# Stop Lightrooms auto adjusting Jpegs



## Louiselouiselouise (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi, I am totally new to forums of any kind but I have just bought a subscribtion for lightrooms (I have used it a bit before so I'm not a total beginner but I'm close!)

I bought a new camera fuji film xt-10 and I have been shooting in Jpeg(fine). I have used my boyfriends lightrooms to edit some of the photos before, everything worked fine and I liked it so I subscibed to my own account. 
Now I have downloaded it and it seems to be autoadjusting my jpegs?? The thumbnails look like they did on the camera but when I go to develop there are auto adjustments that I didn't make (white balance I think)??

I have heard this is common with Raw files but not with jpegs?? I don't know what I have done wrong??

I have no auto adjustments/presets ticked under
"preferences-  presets-  default develop adjustments"

I have reset the default adobe develop adjustments a few times.

I have uninstalled and re-installed.

I have pressed and heald the shift key but clicking the "reset adobe" does nothing.

All the sliders are at 0 but the picture I am developing looks completly different to the thumbnail?? the before and after is totally different and I have not made any adjustments?

Frustrating :(

Please please please Help,
Louise


----------



## Louiselouiselouise (Aug 17, 2016)

It's like it won't let me adjust/develop the before picture but I can develop the after one that it has auto adjusted?


----------



## Gnits (Aug 17, 2016)

Just for completeness (not optimistic) .... check if a lens profile is applied (under Lens Corrections) and check the settings (under Camera Calibration).


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 17, 2016)

Louiselouiselouise said:


> It's like it won't let me adjust/develop the before picture but I can develop the after one that it has auto adjusted?



That is normal. As the name suggests, the 'before' picture shows the image _*before*_ it has been adjusted. That obviously doesn't change during editing (although you can change what stage is shown as 'before'). What changes when you edit the image is the 'after' picture.

If you want to see if Lightroom auto changes the image, look at the History panel. Any changes should be listed here.


----------



## Louiselouiselouise (Aug 17, 2016)

I think you have misunderstood, I haven't made any changes to the original "before" picture. And there is no history of any adjustments. I uploaded the files then went to develop and they were altered. 
I have no presets selected or auto adjustments???


----------



## Louiselouiselouise (Aug 17, 2016)

When I've used lightroom in the past the before and after were the same until you adjusted the pic. This is not the case now and I can't understand why??


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 17, 2016)

Louiselouiselouise said:


> I think you have misunderstood, I haven't made any changes to the original "before" picture. And there is no history of any adjustments. I uploaded the files then went to develop and they were altered.
> I have no presets selected or auto adjustments???



No, I haven't misunderstood. The 'before' is the image at the moment it was imported. The 'after' shows the image as it is right now. The difference is because of this mysterious auto adustment. The question is what happened.

Please check all the settings in all the blocks, not just the Basic adjustment block but all the other blocks as well. See if there is anything that is not set to zero. A screenshot may also help for us to see the difference.


----------



## Louiselouiselouise (Aug 18, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> No, I haven't misunderstood. The 'before' is the image at the moment it was imported. The 'after' shows the image as it is right now. The difference is because of this mysterious auto adustment. The question is what happened.
> 
> Please check all the settings in all the blocks, not just the Basic adjustment block but all the other blocks as well. See if there is anything that is not set to zero. A screenshot may also help for us to see the difference.



My apologies. I do know that the before and after should look different normally. Okay I have done a fresh install of everything and it's still happening :(Here are some screen shots of what is happening and the settings window.

I can't find fuji lens in the list of lens corrections and the camera calibration has limited options because they are jpeg files (well at least I think that is why).

Thanks for being so patient with me I really don't know what else to do :'(


----------



## Gnits (Aug 18, 2016)

Louiselouiselouise said:


> and the camera calibration has limited options because they are jpeg files



That is correct .... it was a long shot just to exclude the possibility of calibration settings adjusting something.

The screen dump of the before and after was very useful. Also useful to see just the import action in the history.   Could you please do a screen dump of  the expanded  Basic settings, so we can see what it does with the white balance.  

If you wish to .........you can send me a test image to [email protected]. I will try to import it and see what happens on my system. I shoot Canon and Sony and have no Fuji stuff.

I presume you have configured specific settings on your Fuji (eg Scenic, Portrait, custom or similar) to get the specific 'before' look.


----------



## Louiselouiselouise (Aug 18, 2016)

Yes there are millions of settings on the fuji xt-10 do you think it's a problem with camera compatability?


----------



## Louiselouiselouise (Aug 18, 2016)

Gnits said:


> That is correct .... it was a long shot just to exclude the possibility of calibration settings adjusting something.
> 
> The screen dump of the before and after was very useful. Also useful to see just the import action in the history.   Could you please do a screen dump of  the expanded  Basic settings, so we can see what it does with the white balance.
> 
> ...






Thanks I have sent you a test image


----------



## Gnits (Aug 18, 2016)

Just a thought .... is  your screen calibrated..... and/ or have you assigned a colour profile setting in the camera. 

Ps. Just saw your email come in. Will revert.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 18, 2016)

The interesting thing is that both 'before' images have a color cast, the color image also seems darker. The 'after' images are clearly better. So whatever Lightroom does, it actually improves the image... I wonder if the before image is the built-in preview, while the after image is the Lightroom generated preview.


----------



## Louiselouiselouise (Aug 18, 2016)

Gnits said:


> Just a thought .... is  your screen calibrated..... and/ or have you assigned a colour profile setting in the camera.
> 
> Ps. Just saw your email come in. Will revert.



mmmm I am not sure how to assign a colour profile setting on my camera so I probably haven't done it. ( I don't really know what that means?)


----------



## Louiselouiselouise (Aug 18, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> The interesting thing is that both 'before' images have a color cast, the color image also seems darker. The 'after' images are clearly better. So whatever Lightroom does, it actually improves the image... I wonder if the before image is the built-in preview, while the after image is the Lightroom generated preview.



I do agree the black and white one is better after but I prefer the colour one before. Even if lightroom does improve them thats besides the point. I want to learn how to use lightroom and do the editing myself and have control over it. If the pictures are worse before I want to be able to learn from it and make them better myself. 
I eventually want to get to a stage where I am using the camera to it's full ability without much post production but I won't be able to understand what settings to use on the camera if all my pictures come out differently on the computer. Surely this can't be right?


----------



## Gnits (Aug 18, 2016)

The image you sent me has no colour profile attached.  Often in cameras there is a setting option  to apply sRGB profile or AdobesRGB profile.

I am wondering if the before is Lr guessing at a colour profile and the after may  be the image as now represented by the Lr internal Prophoto colour space.   [I am not speaking with authority here.... just trying to find a way to explain the diff].

Do you have your monitor profiled ??


----------



## Louiselouiselouise (Aug 18, 2016)

Gnits said:


> The image you sent me has no colour profile attached.  Often in cameras there is a setting option  to apply sRGB profile or AdobesRGB profile.
> 
> I am wondering if the before is Lr guessing at a colour profile and the after may  be the image as now represented by the Lr internal Prophoto colour space.   [I am not speaking with authority here.... just trying to find a way to explain the diff].
> 
> Do you have your monitor profiled ??



My computer monitor? No it's just a regular monitor... Samsung sync master 2232bw, if that means anything to you?


----------



## Gnits (Aug 18, 2016)

Here is an extract from the Fuji t-10 manual  page 112 ...

The screen grab earlier shows a filename starting with DSCF ... which would indicate the file was saved in camera with an srgb profile.  

This is a good setting if you are going to use jpgs directly from the camera for email or web.





 

Because your screen is not profiled it may be difficult to make judgements re colour.   Lr uses a very large colour space internally, so it is possible the 'before' view is showing the version as produced by your camera, while the 'after' is the version as converted by Lr into its internal colour space. Because your screen is not profiled it may show a difference ... but surprised by the difference in the b&w.

When you export images from Lr you have the option to ask Lr to convert to a colour space of your choice.

sRGB is a small colour space and approximates what can be displayed on most monitors.
AdobeRGB is much larger and better handles the much larger range of colours possible to print (with suitable paper and ink).
ProphotoRGB is much bigger again, and is best space to use while editing images.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 18, 2016)

Louiselouiselouise said:


> I do agree the black and white one is better after but I prefer the colour one before. Even if lightroom does improve them thats besides the point. I want to learn how to use lightroom and do the editing myself and have control over it. If the pictures are worse before I want to be able to learn from it and make them better myself.
> I eventually want to get to a stage where I am using the camera to it's full ability without much post production but I won't be able to understand what settings to use on the camera if all my pictures come out differently on the computer. Surely this can't be right?



The point is that this is a clue. If what Lightroom shows you *after* whatever happened is almost certainly more correct than *before*, then that does indeed point to a profile and/or calibration issue. The type of monitor you use is irrelevant. A simple Samsung sync master 2232bw can be calibrated too. If you are using Lightroom on an uncalibrated monitor, then all bets are off. You will never be sure that what you are looking at is correct.


----------

